
The scientist trying to travel back in time - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/time-travel-ron-mallett-scn/index.html
======
anonymousiam
Perhaps he succeeded in going back to meet his father, but then the shock of
seeing his adult son caused his father to have the heart attack.

